# منتديات الشريعة الإسلامية > الشريعة الإسلامية > الفتاة المسلمة >  علاقة حب

## جوري العرب

️ _سـألـونـي : هل مررتي بعلاقه حب🌿
_فـأجتهم بلا مررت ولا زلت اعيشها😍
_قالو ومن ذلك الحبيب الذي لم تتحدثي عنه قط امامنا ؟؟😕
_قلت هوه من شغلني به عن كل شيء😍
_قالو هل تتحدثي معه ؟؟
_قلت اتحدث معه في اليوم خمس مرات😍
واتحدث معه حينما احزن
_قالو لم تملي من محادثته ؟؟
_قلت لا يوجد ملل في حديثي معهه فـ انا كل ما اتيت لمحادثه وجدت كأني احادثه اول مره في حياتي🙈
_قالو هل يحقق لكي كل طلباتك ؟؟
_قلت ليس يحقق لي طلباتي فقط بل ويعطيني اكثر من ما اطلب بكثيير😻 .
_قالو عجبا لهذا الحب الم يحصل بينكما خلاف ‼
_قلت في كل مره انا التي اخطأ😔
فأعود اليه واعتذر منه لكنه يسامحني كأني لم افعل شيء ولم اعصيه😍
فـكم هوه رحيم
_قالو هل هوه قريب عليكي ام بعيد ؟؟
_قلت هوه اقرب لي من حبل الوريد
_قالو اوصفيه لنا😻
_قلت لهم لايوصف سـأختصر لكم كل شي في هذا الكلمات "ليس كمثله شيء"
_قالو من هوه‼
_قلت لهم هوه ربي وحبيبي وملاذي وكل شيء😍هوه من لم يتركني في كل حياتي رغم ذنوبي واخطائي😢💔
💕
ياا ربّ كُن ليّ حبيباً ❤ وكُن ليّ قريباً وكُن لدُعآئي مُجيباً ياا ربّ ارضٍ عنّي رضا لا أحزنُ بعدهُ ابداً🙏
#غايتي_في_الحياة_رضائك_ربي😍﻿
"لست من الذين يخافون الله،؛ بل انا من عشاقه.. فالخوف لن ياخذك اليه،؛ بل سيؤدي بك الى فراقه"حببوا الناس بالله.. و اجعلوهم يلتجأون اليه بارادتهم شوقاً اليه.. لا من دون ارادتهم خوفا منه.. فالله ليس الجحيم لمن عصاه كما تحاولون تصويره... بل هو اللطيف بعباده و الرؤوف بهم و المتغاضي عن زلاتهم و خطاياهم إن عادوا اليه و تابوا...(فرق كبير بين الاثنين)✒

صباح أّلَأّمَأّنِ وِأّلَأّطّمَئنِأّنِ وِأّلَحٌبِ أّلَى أّلَلَهِ ❤﻿

(قريتوها هسا على كروب وعجبتني لان انا علاقتي مع ربي الحبيب هكذ ولو انا كثير مقصرة .
فحبيتو انه تقروها معاي )
السلطانه لحبيب الله

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

نَفَحاتُُ إلى الأخوات الداعيات 
كيف نثقف النساء دينياً 
أحكام تخص المرأة 
لباس المرأة أمام المرأة 
حكم استمرار الدورة الشهرية أكثر من 10 أيام 
حق المرأة في تزويج نفسها دون تدخل وليها 
خطوات الاغتسال من الجنابة بالترتيب 
ما هي صفات النساء الصالحات ؟ 
كيف يكون بر الوالدين بعد وفاتهما 
هل يكلف الله نفسا فوق طاقتها

----------


## مهرة القصر

*(** اللهم إني أسألك حبك وحب من يحبك وحب عمل يقربني إلى حبك* *)* 
*
جُزيتِ الفِردَوسَ الأعْلى مِنْ الجنّه* :55: *

سُبْحَان الله وَبِحَمْده ~ 
،، سُبْحَان الله الْعَظِيْم*

----------

